# South Florida women's Asperger's group



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi, I hope its ok for me to post this here:
University of Miami's Center for Autism & Related Disabilities is trying to get a women's Asperger's group started. If anyone is interested please email Diane Adreon at [email protected].


----------

